# White Jacobin Pigeon - Salem Abo ElKhel Kw



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

A Very Nice Jacobin cock photo By my Camera In Salem Abo Elkhel Fancy Pigeon Loft in Kuwait



http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2009/08/white-jacobin-pigeon-salem-abo-elkhel.html

Regards


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

pretty bird, almost looks like it has a mane


----------

